# Various Skulls



## RogerC (Mar 5, 2017)

Here are a few skulls that I have carved, my intention was to use these as top handles for canes that I was planning on making. But I really just needed something I could work on while watching TV and had some Spalted Maple where there was a bunch of punky areas and could only salvage small chunks. The last one is made from Pernambuco if I remember correctly and is super dense and hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice Roger 
What are the dimensions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 5, 2017)

Way cool ..and creepy ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow! Those are super awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 5, 2017)

what's your price?


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

They're not my thing but your work is incredible! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 6, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Roger
> What are the dimensions?


They are about 3" tall, like the Walnut one I used on the red Quilted Maple cane in my other post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 6, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> what's your price?


There is currently a small box somewhere with seven or eight of these that is lost, hopefully it will turn up one day.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2017)

The black lines in the spalt make them look way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2017)

Kinda creepy but very cool at the same time.


----------

